# Dents



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Not a body man, but once pulled out a large dent on my door with a toilet plunger.


----------



## jayharold (Dec 29, 2008)

You can go to a automotive and buy a dent puller. You will also need bondo, sander, grinder, primer.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

for a big gentle dent,,,if you can get behind you can pop it back out with your hand or a tool,,,but be careful not to ding it from the back,,,a big wide 2 X 4 , end grain or flat wise works good,,,sometimes an edge still isnt perfect,,,but 80 % better. My pickup needs a couple done too,,,but taking the door panels off is such a pain,,but quite doable!!(probably NOT in the snowbank its in now tho). They get to THATage and it for sure isnt worth a total body shop 100% fix,,,but you can take pretty big dents out with a hammer and make things work MUCH better. Same way with adjusting doors with a 2X4


----------



## jayharold (Dec 29, 2008)

I know that trick with the 2/4 for the hinges I did body work for 8 years.


----------

